# Hello from Vancouver, BC



## cervelo-van (Aug 29, 2008)

At age 53, I decided to buy a bike. I had been a distance runner for over 25 years, but injuries and illness have curtailed that activity. Have not been on a bike for 40 years since I had a CCM for a while as a kid. 

Did no research, just walked into an LBS here in town and purchased the Cervelo Soloist Team. Reviews I read afterwards indicated I made a good choice.

Fell the first time I got on the bike, tried to get into the clips while the bike was motionless. Got much better now. So far longest rides have been 40km.

I then made the mistake of reading the Cervelo Forums and got bike lust. Sold the Soloist and bought the Cervelo RS which I love. The LBS said that I set a record for upgrade at the store. I thought to myself, gee, I just got into cycling and I'm already setting records  

Now I am thinking of getting an additional bike for use on an indoor trainer as well as it being my winter bike. Winter in Vancouver is mostly rain. I don't want to use the RS in the rain. So I am thinking of purchasing the Soloist Team again, as I am somewhat familiar with it. Anyone use it as their winter bike?

Thanks


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

in this day and age, i'd say your rs would be just fine for all year 'round. you may want to add a more robust tire. I've don't race, and have had pretty good luck with GP 4seasons.
carbon fiber is plastic, so you won't have any issues. just keep the stem bolts, chain, cassette lubed properly.


----------



## AidanM (Aug 11, 2006)

yea you dont want to ride carbon in the rain...it will melt


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2008)

I rode a steel bike in the winter in Vancouver for 15 years.

No longer in Vancouver, but I still have that bike.

I don't understand you guys with more than 1 bike (  )

Welcome here.


----------

